# Office 365 >  >  Attach embedded workbook in Webpage Excel Web App

## Debraj Roy

Hi Experts..

I have seen this feature many times.. just curious, can I also use it in any Webpage.
If you look at the this URL.. ISFORMULA
at the bottom, an Excel File was attached by mentioned "*Microsoft Excel Web App*"..

Where I can directly write functions.. and clearly look like Excel 2013.. 

Just want to know.. 

* Do i need to store file in Skydrive..
* Is Microsoft Web App is another part of Office 365
* Do I need to go for Office 365, to upload it in a webpage.

or API/PHP like some dangerous word is involved here..

----------


## Andy Pope

Have a read of this article
http://www.excelmashup.com/eiv

Examples
http://www.jkp-ads.com/Articles/embeddedexcel00.asp

ms blog aticle
http://blogs.office.com/b/microsoft-...-near-you.aspx

----------


## Debraj Roy

Thanks Andy for the guidance in right direction..

Thanks again.. for ruining my upcomming weekend by giving those link to read..  :Smilie: 
Happy Weekend to all others..

----------

